# is beauty something you touch, or something that touches you



## Maganda

hello, i stumbled across this forum, while searching for a word. 

I am intrested in learning Tagalog, mainly beceause i wish to visit the Philippines very soon, to meet a freind of mine. 

I was just wondering if anyone could help me with learning it ?

My friend does help me, but as im on the other side of the world, we dont talk at reasanoble hours, so i hunted out a forum that may help. 

i only know little bits and peices of the launguage, and i find it very fun to learn.  

i also made a mistake, when i googled for the word, it came up in one of, the threads, and i replyed to the thread asking for help, But now i cant delete it.

really really sorry. 

Any help at all will be apreciated. 

Thankyou.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Maganda!  Welcome to the forum.  Feel free to post any questions or doubts you may have about Tagalog.  It may take a while for your question to be answered, but I know that there is always someone here in the forum willing to help.  I'd be willing to help you, but only with simple questions (because I'm still learning, too). 

Chris


----------



## Lancel0t

Hi there Maganda (beautiful)! Nice choice for a nickname! Simply post your question here and we will do our best to help you..  

- I'm here to help you. (Andito ako para tulungan ka)


----------



## Maganda

Well for starters.
Thankyou.

i apreciate all the help you can give me. 

I dont supose, you can translate this into tagalog for me ?

"is beauty something you touch, or something that touches you"

thankyou  ^_^


----------



## Lancel0t

Ok.. Let my try it... "Ang kagandahan ba ay isang bagay na maari mong mahawakan o isang bagay na maaraing makaantig/makaapekto sa iyo"


----------



## Maganda

Thankyou Lancelot. 

Salamat po (I think is the polite way of saying thanks)

I think >.<


----------



## Lancel0t

that is correct. In Filipino if some phrases or sentences ends in "po", "opo", "oho", "ho" or has these words, it only means that you do have a high respect or you are very polite to the person your talking to.


----------



## Maganda

oh, well thankyou again, i didnt know there was so many. 

And i really do respect you alot. For helping me out, it is really apreciated.


----------



## Lancel0t

Walang anuman. - Your Welcome / It's nothing (more literal)


----------



## Maganda

I understand "walang anuman" 

I understand some of the basics...thanks again.


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Ang kagandahan ba ay matatanganan o siyang magpaparamdam sa iyo?*


----------

